# Looking for male wg via female feeder stories



## Delight

Such as mrs chin and madame bigger. Preferably by the guys point of view but anything will do


----------



## Tsap

Some old favourites from Library:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/the_prisoner.html
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/W...agazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/trade_in.html
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/creamery.html
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/feedeesrevenge.html


----------



## Delight

nice, thanks. Any more im missing?


----------



## Tsap

Delight said:


> nice, thanks. Any more im missing?



Hm. I am not a specialist with BHM-stories, not even close, but I would check at least:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories.html 
and there everything with "BHM" after them. (I bet You have noticed the classification markings after the stories?)

General BHM/ Mutual stories You find at
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=42

and recent additions normally at
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=32
where I saw several BHM-stories, among them fx. "Moving on"-mini saga from agouderia, yesterday. Reached quite enthusiastic comments from readers, at very least, so please take a look. (http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66802)

Ok, I think I probably forgot several places where to find BHM-stories, but those I mentioned were probably among the largest.
I am aware about other compilations of stories in the net, but haven't checked. Perhaps other readers could help and correct in case I went wrong.

Politely Tsap


----------



## LurkerGirl

It's Time For Your Shake is one of my personal favorite BHM/FFA stories, and it's from the man's point of view. Got Milk? is also a great one with a man's perspective.


----------



## Wilson Barbers

For the record, I wrote one that originally appeared in the old _Dim_ print mag: "Dee's Husband."


----------



## JP.

I wrote a few, some have both male and female weight gain. Alien Ambassador, The Ray, The Eating Machine, High Stakes, Don't Mess with Charlie Bucket, Expansion Enterprises, Digital Silver, Quarantine Protocols 1, Quarantine Protocols 2.

Not all are feeder stories and some of them are where the tables get turned on the male feeder towards the end. They should all be here, in the old library, and on my Deviantart site under j-p1.


----------



## Delight

LurkerGirl said:


> It's Time For Your Shake is one of my personal favorite BHM/FFA stories, and it's from the man's point of view. Got Milk? is also a great one with a man's perspective.



Those both are perfect


----------



## td0057

Wilson Barbers said:


> For the record, I wrote one that originally appeared in the old _Dim_ print mag: "Dee's Husband."



One of my all time favorite stories with a female feeder and a willing male gainer!


----------

